# Logic Platinum und Rewire



## corangin (10. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Logic Platinum 5.01 und beabsichtige andere Software Synth. über Rewire mit Logic zu spielen.

Nun ist es mir aber nicht möglich im Enviroment den Rewire Eintrag herzustellen mit dem ich aus Logic raus den Kontakt zu der externen Software herstellen kann.

Die Audiokanäle auf den Trackmixer zu routen ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Könnte es sein das diese Logic Version kein Rewire 2 benutzt, da diese Funktion nur mit Rewire 2 umzusetzen ist ? 

Oder was mache ich falsch ?

Grüße
Corangin


----------

